# Minden - Osnabrück via Wittekindsweg, Tipps gesucht



## FreshAirJunkie (2. März 2013)

Am Montag soll sich ja die Sonne zeigen, und ich hab ein Tag Urlaub 

Gern würde ich mit dem MTB den Wittekindsweg fahren, ab OS. Kennt jemand da nen schönen GPS-Track oder die ungefähren KM/HM Daten?

Bin für Tipps aller Art dankbar... Schönes Wochenendeeuch noch.!


----------



## silverback (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

http://www.bikemap.net/route/924596...ng=9.0450894433601&zoom=10&maptype=ts_terrain

hier solltest du alle Informationen finden die du benötigst incl. Höhenprofil.

Wäre ich gerne dabei, hab aber leider weder frei noch bin ich gesundheitlich ganz fit.

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshAirJunkie (3. März 2013)

Danke danke, ich versuch mal mein glück...


----------



## Tristero (4. März 2013)

Wie war's? Der verlinkte Track ist Schrott, aber das weißt Du vermutlich bereits, oder?


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (5. März 2013)

Wie es war? Ein geiler Horrortrip 

Ein Kollege hatte mir am Sonntag noch den Track rausgewühlt: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bpokcqkpahpuqaer

In der Theorie alles ganz fein und auch gut fahrbar, AAABER:
ein sehr großer Großteil der Strecke bestand aus einer festgetretenen und übereisten Schneedecke, womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte. Selbst kleine Teerstrassen waren nur sehr schlecht befahrbar. Egal ob bergan oder bergab, die Geschwindigkeit war ähnlich. Bei Nettelstedt drängte dann die Zeit, weil meine Frau um 18 Uhr Feierabend in Minden hatte und mich wieder mit zurück nehmen sollte. Bei Nettelstedt bin ich dann auf die Straße und konnte mich etwas aklimatisieren. War wiederholenswert, definitiv, aber im Sommer!!! 
Gefahren 100km, 8 Stunden, wahnsinniger 12,5er Schnitt (nur wegen der Straße, auf der ich hinterher noch gas geben konnte  )












Ach jaa, und nach ca. 20km hatte ich schon meine erste Trinkflasche verloren. Auf den kommenden 80km war nicht mit einem Laden zu rechnen. 






Ich war froh, als ich endlich im Auto saß...


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. März 2013)

Respekt!


----------



## Tristero (8. März 2013)

Krass. Mit Schnee ist natürlich hart. Im Sommer ist der Weg allerdings ein Genuss.


----------



## madglobal (10. August 2014)

mal ne Frage:
Ich will den Weg diese Woche fahren. In welcher Richtung macht es mehr Spass / Sinn? Ab Osnabrück oder von Porta Westfalica zurück.

Danke!


----------



## ohropax (11. August 2014)

Aus Profil- und Trailsicht im Abschnitt [Porta,Rödinghausen] würde ich ganz klar den Start in Porta bevorzugen. Für den Mittelteil habe ich keine Präferenzen, und den letzten Teil bis Osnabrück kann man sich aus MTB Sicht auch eher schenken, da ists nur noch schlichte Strecke. Diese Richrtung hat auch den Vorteil, dass man am Ende 'relativ' körnersparend nach OS oder Wissingen (Bahnhof) auf Strasse zu Ende rollen könnte, oder alternativ, wenn man noch etwas schönere hm und Ausblicke mit dem MTB und etwas kleinteiligeres Gelände haben möchte, kann man noch vor Ostercappeln auf dem Südost-Teil des Diva Walks umschwenken, siehe http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sorpbpcakcyafuwk


----------



## ohropax (11. August 2014)

wenn du noch ein paar kleinere Tipps entlang des Weges haben möchtest (den locals alle bekannt, aber als Durchreisender vielleicht leicht übersehbar), dann melde dich doch nochmal per PN


----------

